# Halliburton employment. Is this a scam?



## Julia951 (Aug 22, 2009)

We have been dealing with a gentleman via e-mail who claims to be with Halliburton in Aberdeen. They have promised my husband a job. 

The gentleman, Mr Williams Fisher, claims to be the Human Resources Department Manager at Halliburton Oilfield Services UK.

They have had us fax or e-mail to them applications, photos, passport numbers and other information. 

I do not know if this is real and now they want us to pay (in cash) $3,300.00 costs for a so-called "travel insurance policy." They want us to send this cash to a "receiver" with a New York address, and who works for a company called "Alliance Assurance." 

Anyone who has moved to the UK from the US for work with Halliburton, PLEASE RESPOND AND LET US KNOW IF ANY OF THIS SOUNDS RIGHT.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Julia951 said:


> We have been dealing with a gentleman via e-mail who claims to be with Halliburton in Aberdeen. They have promised my husband a job.
> 
> The gentleman, Mr Williams Fisher, claims to be the Human Resources Department Manager at Halliburton Oilfield Services UK.
> 
> ...


Give them a call and find out! Sounds rather suspicious to me.
Locations - Halliburton


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Julia951 said:


> We have been dealing with a gentleman via e-mail who claims to be with Halliburton in Aberdeen. They have promised my husband a job.
> 
> The gentleman, Mr Williams Fisher, claims to be the Human Resources Department Manager at Halliburton Oilfield Services UK.
> 
> ...


dont send anything please go to there website and read about fruadulent job offers.
Fraudulent Employment Offers - Halliburton

steve


----------



## SmokeyJock (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi there, i worked for Halliburtun in Aberdeen and the middle east for 12 yrs, there is no way they would ask for money from you. 

You should give HR a call and let them know whats happening..you never know, there might actually be some real jobs. 01224 727200


----------



## Julia951 (Aug 22, 2009)

*OVERSEA EMPLOYMENT SCAM: Halliburton*



SmokeyJock said:


> Hi there, i worked for Halliburtun in Aberdeen and the middle east for 12 yrs, there is no way they would ask for money from you.
> 
> You should give HR a call and let them know whats happening..you never know, there might actually be some real jobs. 01224 727200



Thanks everyone. It was a bit late, but we finally got in touch with Halliburton in Aberdeen and the HR department has been overwhelmed with calls about this scam. 

Interestingly, the scammers gave us their phone number (in the UK) and we called them and they answered. I am trying to get the FBI to investigate this hoax before the scammers find out that we are on to them. 

My previous Google searches for employment scams never turned up any web site for Halliburton or any other specific company scam. I hope that people on this site are able to find my posting and resist the temptation to send in the fictitious applications that contain personal information like ours did. We actually gave them our passport numbers. 

We feel like fools, but it must be said, these scammers are becomming so sophisticated, and the phone number they gave us is a real one. Maybe they will be caught.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Julia951 said:


> Thanks everyone. It was a bit late, but we finally got in touch with Halliburton in Aberdeen and the HR department has been overwhelmed with calls about this scam.
> 
> Interestingly, the scammers gave us their phone number (in the UK) and we called them and they answered. I am trying to get the FBI to investigate this hoax before the scammers find out that we are on to them.
> 
> ...


Dont it didnt feel right and you checked.
that was the right thing to do many will not have.


----------



## Garf (Aug 31, 2009)

I do hope they get caught...


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Julia951 said:


> Thanks everyone. It was a bit late, but we finally got in touch with Halliburton in Aberdeen and the HR department has been overwhelmed with calls about this scam.
> 
> Interestingly, the scammers gave us their phone number (in the UK) and we called them and they answered. I am trying to get the FBI to investigate this hoax before the scammers find out that we are on to them.
> 
> ...



It would be much better if you report this to somebody in the UK.

You can do so in the Crime Stoppers website: Fight crime - Support the charity Crimestoppers - Most Wanted criminals - Call anonymously - Fraud | Crimestoppers UK


----------



## coldAussie (Feb 5, 2009)

that would be Cheney raising funds for 2012 ;-)


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

*me too*

they sent me stuff last year when i first started the visa investigation process...anyone asking money...just say no!


----------



## pjvarc (Sep 9, 2009)

*Halliburton Oilfield Services UK*

i 've been dealing with mr.williams fisher for a possible job in scotland. so far they have ask me to pay anything upfront and in fact the contract i'm reviewing seems legit. however, i'm curious how did they contacted your husband ?

bottom line i would not pay for anything upfront and in fact they are offering work and relocation expenses then you any air travel should be provided by them and not you.

this is very interesting to hear. keep me posted.





Julia951 said:


> We have been dealing with a gentleman via e-mail who claims to be with Halliburton in Aberdeen. They have promised my husband a job.
> 
> The gentleman, Mr Williams Fisher, claims to be the Human Resources Department Manager at Halliburton Oilfield Services UK.
> 
> ...


----------



## eaweiss1953 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Scam?*



Julia951 said:


> We have been dealing with a gentleman via e-mail who claims to be with Halliburton in Aberdeen. They have promised my husband a job.
> 
> The gentleman, Mr Williams Fisher, claims to be the Human Resources Department Manager at Halliburton Oilfield Services UK.
> 
> ...


Julie,

I have got the same offer. I called Halliburton in Houston, and they have never heard of William Fischer. Have you heard anything else about this. LUckily, I have not given them any money yet.

Eric


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

i was contacted via email ever since i did monster.com.uk.
they have no stop tried to get me to fall into their scam. There is also a woman who does it named Rose....beware...


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Having spoken to a friend in the oli industry (unemployed).

There is not much work available with all available vacancy over subscribed.

His opinion is that unless you have an exceptional skill that is in short supply no company will go to the expense of moving you to uk. They can pick and choose who they want.

Ingenral agency are paid buy the employer to find you, they will never ask for money from you.


----------



## fencoengineering (Oct 8, 2010)

pjvarc said:


> i 've been dealing with mr.williams fisher for a possible job in scotland. so far they have ask me to pay anything upfront and in fact the contract i'm reviewing seems legit. however, i'm curious how did they contacted your husband ?
> 
> bottom line i would not pay for anything upfront and in fact they are offering work and relocation expenses then you any air travel should be provided by them and not you.
> 
> this is very interesting to hear. keep me posted.


I have recently been contacted by Mr. Gordon White as the recruitment coordinator at Halliburton with contact tel. number 447045741020.
I have also been sent a contract and aggreement from project director "Burmantine H. Greenhouse". They have not asked for any money yet!
I do not know wether I am wasting my time even communicating with them or not? Can somebody advise me?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

fencoengineering said:


> I have recently been contacted by Mr. Gordon White as the recruitment coordinator at Halliburton with contact tel. number 447045741020.
> I have also been sent a contract and aggreement from project director "Burmantine H. Greenhouse". They have not asked for any money yet!
> I do not know wether I am wasting my time even communicating with them or not? Can somebody advise me?


Google the phone number. Apparently it's the same number being used for a similar Shell Oil recruitment scam. Unless you're a world reknown petroleum engineer, I'd have serious doubts about any sort of cold contact like this.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

